# CPU Temperatur im Minus Bereich



## oedelheimer (27. November 2008)

Hallo zusammen

ich habe mal eine frage an die PC Spezialisten.
Es ist ja nicht so das ich zu doof bin einen Rechner selbst zusammenzubauen, das mache ich schon seid jahren selbst.
Doch nun habe ich eine Situation die ich noch nie hatte.


Habe einen Rechner zusammengebaut ..

Mainboard ASUS M2N
CPU AMD  4200+ AM2  sowie einen dazu passenden CPU Kühler 
2x 1gb RAM 
Graka ist eine Geforce 7800GTX

So das Thema was mich beschäftigt ist, der Rechner läuft Stabil ohne mucken und es kann Problemlos WOW gezockt werden. 

Nur ... im Bios ist mir aufgefallen das die Temperatur der CPU mit -99° bis -101° angezeigt wird.
Aber auch nur, wenn der Rechner schon paar Minuten gelaufen ist. 
Direk nach dem Rechnerstart kommen da ganz normale Temperaturen (30° etwa) zur anzeige.

Nun hab ich mal diverse Tools probiert die die Temperatur ermitteln oder halt anzeigen..

Bsp:

CoreTemp zeigt zwischen 10°-15° an
Motherboradmonitor .. da kann ich einstellen was ich will .. entweder es kommen 0° raus oder konstante 53°  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Everest Home Edition ..da kommt gar keine CPU Teperatur zur anzeige .

Jetzt Frage ich mich ernsthaft an was es liegen kann. 
Ich  könnt jetzt sagen .. ok, alles läuft , keine Abstürze etc. lassen wir es. Doch irgendwie will ich das "Problem" auch gelöst  haben.

Vielleicht komme ich ja mit Eurer Hilfe etwas weiter.

Danke schon mal für kommende Antworten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eredon (27. November 2008)

Da wird vermutlich der Sensor defekt sein. Zumindest klingt es nach einer Beschädigung.


----------



## Azuriel (27. November 2008)

joar, würd ich auch sagen .. alles andere macht keine sinn.


----------



## EspCap (27. November 2008)

Kühlst du mit nem schwarzen Loch?
Auf jeden Fall stimme ich Eredon zu, da muss der Sensor kaputt sein. Ist denn nur die CPU so "cool" oder auch GPU/HDD etc ?


----------



## oedelheimer (27. November 2008)

EspCap schrieb:


> Kühlst du mit nem schwarzen Loch?
> Auf jeden Fall stimme ich Eredon zu, da muss der Sensor kaputt sein. Ist denn nur die CPU so "cool" oder auch GPU/HDD etc ?




Die GPU Temp. sowie die HDD Temp. liegen in einem normale Bereich .

Nur was halt micht stutzig macht ist die CPU Temp.  nur das im Bios da gleich Minus werte angezeigt werden die noch nicht mal mein Eisschrank hat .... hmmmmmmm.

Ich werd wohl mal mit dem Händler sprechen und das Board tauschen 

Mfg Steffen


----------



## EspCap (27. November 2008)

Das ist sicherlich das richtige, wer weis was auf dem Board noch spinnt... Nacher killt das noch - wie ichs mal hatte - alles was drauf ist, und das ist dann komplizierter zum umtauschen ^^


----------



## Wagga (27. November 2008)

Frierst du dir den Arsch bei den Temps nicht ab.
In der Antarktis sind -70 Grad.
Und du willst mit -120 Grad leben.

Ne scherz bei seite, ab zu Händler der dir dies verkaufe und darum bitten das es dies
entweder repariert oder umtauscht, ist dein gutes Recht wenn der PC noch neu ist.

P.s: Bei denen Temps könntest du geil übertakten.*g*
Ein AMD 6000er würdest du vielleicht glatt überbieten können!
MFG,Wagga


----------



## oedelheimer (27. November 2008)

Board ist getauscht .. das Phänomen immer noch vorhanden.
einzig was noch Tauschbar wäre ist das Netzteil, ansonsten ?? *ratlos*

Die Spannungswerte im Bios wurden seltsamerweise heute auch Rot angezeigt .. was ggf. auch auf das Netzteil schliessen lässt .. aber deswegen gleich Minusgrade bei der CPU ????????ß

Gruß Steffen


----------



## Azuriel (27. November 2008)

nochmal tauschen, diesmal anderes mainboard geben lassen


----------



## Wagga (27. November 2008)

Mal einen anderen Hersteller?

Wenn MSi dann Asus.
Wenn Asus, was eigentlich nicht sein kann, Asus habe ich schon 2 verbaut nie wirklich nie Probleme gehabt, wurde nur nach 3 Jahren ausgetauscht wegen Leistung nie wegen defekt.
Ich könnte das Board so nehmen wie ich es ausgebaut habe und in einen neuen Rechner (Gehäuse,HD,Brenner,Netzteil) einbauen.
Würde dann sofort laufen, nach OSsetup.

Ist das jetzige auch ein Asus, unglaublich ich hatte noch nie Probleme mti Asus.
Ich kaufe nur Asusboards.
MFG,Wagga


----------



## Asoriel (27. November 2008)

Wagga schrieb:


> Wenn MSi dann Asus.
> [...]
> Ich kaufe nur Asusboards.



kann ich nur zustimmen - mir kommt nichts mehr anderes ins Haus.

@TE: Ich wüsste jetzt so spontan nicht, warum das NT die Temps so beeinflussen sollte. Warum es mit manchen Programmen geht und mit anderen wiederum nicht weiß ich auch nicht. Einem Kollege von mir wurden die Temps nur im Bios korrekt angezeigt (AsSchrott-Board), alle, aber wirklich alle Programme, haben 128°C gemeldet.

Vllt. mal Board gegen ein anderes Fabrikat tauschen wie Wagga schon sagte.


----------



## oedelheimer (27. November 2008)

Jetziges Board ist ein ASUS M2N ( halt die Standardausführung  ohne viel Schnickschnack )

Ich selbst bau bei mir auch seid Jahren nur ASUS ein und bin echt zufrieden ..  nunja , werd Testweise mal ein andres Netzteil versuchen , obwohl ich es mir fast nicht Vorstellen kann.
Werde Euch berichten..

Gruß Steffen


----------



## Wagga (27. November 2008)

Wenn ein 3. Asus nicht geht.
Nimm mal eine andere Modellnummer eine Nummer höher vielleicht.

Wenn das auch nicht geht, versuch mal Gigabyte,MSI, Abit hat ein WoWkollege drin, ist damit sehr zufrieden, aber ich kann dazu keine Erfahrungswerte geben.

Mein 1 PC war ein Fertig PC -Intelboard mit Intelschrottgraka, keine weiteren Infos, einfach nur schrott.
Mein 2. PC war ein selbstzusammengestellter/bauter mit Asus A8V Deluxe und AMD Athlon 64 3500+
Der jetzige siehe auch Sysinfo: Asus P5E, Intel 2 Quad 6700 @ 2,,66 (noch Nach Weihnachten 3,0).
Wie du siehst hatte ich die letzten Jahre nur Asus Boards.
2011 (wenn dieser PC wieder Leistungsmäßig schrott ist) kommt ein neues:
Board (Asus) neue CPU und neue Graka + RAM + neuer Zalaman Kühler (direkt) rein.
Ich rüste also meist nur auf, spare damit ein paar Euro aber nicht viel.
Der Unterschied zwischen Aufrüsten und komplett alles neue ist ca. 200-250 Euro.

Wie wärs mit dem Board?:
http://www.alternate.de/html/product/Mainb...p;l3=Sockel+AM2
Oder diesem:
http://www.alternate.de/html/product/Mainb...p;l3=Sockel+AM2

Musst du mal vergleichen, habe die Werte USB,IDEanschlüsse u.s.w. nicht mit deinem jetzigen verglichen sondern nur auf AM2 geachtet.
Musst du mal vergleichen, aber die wären Alternativen zu deinem jetzigen.


----------



## Averino (27. November 2008)

Geile Kühlung kannst deine Getränke im PC lagern xD


----------



## oedelheimer (27. November 2008)

Sooooo.....

Board 2x getauscht ... jedesmal das gleiche Problem. Dann Testweise eine andre CPU drauf .. nix .. dann mehrfach andre Kühler drauf, nix .. dann meinte der Chef des Ladens , es könnte eine Inkompatiblität mit der Grafikkarte sein .. also andre Grafikkarte drauf , doch die brachte die Krönung von sagenhaften -122°  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Selbst ein Bios Downgrade brachte nix.

Naja .. lange rede , usw. andres Board genommen  MSI K9A2 CF 

Mal schaun wie Stabil das ist gegenüber ASUS ..


Gruß Steffen


----------



## Wagga (27. November 2008)

mit dem MSI ist die Temp nun im normalen bereich also mit + Werten?


----------



## oedelheimer (28. November 2008)

Wagga schrieb:


> mit dem MSI ist die Temp nun im normalen bereich also mit + Werten?



Ja, die Werte die das MSI im Bios rüberbringt sind im normalen Bereich. 
Und nun werden auch die einzelnen VCore Werte nicht mehr rot angezeigt.

Was die Tools angeht, da muss ich noch mal genau kucken, auf jedenfall scheint nun alles bestens zu sein.
Meine Sorge war halt, das man nie weiss was noch kommt. Man hätte die Minustemp. auch Ignorieren können, doch keine Ahnung was vielleicht in 4 Wochen mit dem Board ist. 

Der Händler jedenfalls war recht ratlos und das ganze hin und hergetausch brachte nix. 

War auch das erste mal das ich mit nem Asus da so Problemchen hatte. Schade eigentllich.

Nunja , werd das MSI mal beobachten. 

Gruß Steffen


----------



## Azuriel (28. November 2008)

hatte auch mal ein asus-board .. p4c800e-deluxe. das board an sich war gut, jedoch die software bescheiden.
es gab da son eine windows-programm, mit dem man bequem übertakten konnte und auch profile einrichten
und die temperaturen überwachen konnte. das dumme war, dass das mit der deutschen dezimalschreibweise
nicht klar kam. wir schreiben nämlich zB 12,5 und der ami schreibt 12.5 .. aber das ist ne andere geschichte

deswegen kommt mir kein asus mehr ins haus, habe jetzt ein gigabyte .. ist zwar auch nicht das gelbe vom ei, 
werd vielleicht mal msi probieren.

just my 2 cents


----------

